# "Canine-Shark Pets"???



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A brand new National Post story . . . an opinion piece more than news. The story is the usual one, and it's tragic . . . but still I laffed thru a bit of it. 

I should message Barbara and ask her to stop sitting on the fence. Come out and make yr position clear. Don't keep it a secret . . . tell us how u really feel 'bout Pit Bulls...  

Delusional pitbull owners and their predictable denials | Full Comment | National Post


----------

